# Vista - Vorhandene Ordner ersetzen



## Schven (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Folgendes:
Wenn ich versuche einen Ordner in einen anderen zu verschieben, der schon Ordner mit dem Namen enthält, bin ich es von XP gewohnt, dass er fragt, ersetzen? Ein Klick auf Ja und der Ordner wird "verschoben" (also kopiert und der alte gelöscht).

Bei Vista stell ich fest, dass er zwar nachfragt, ob die Ordner ersetzt, bzw. integriert werden sollen, bei einem Klick auf Ja, werden zwar Dateien kopiert (scheint zumindest so), aber die alte Ordnerstruktur bleibt, sprich die alten Ordner und auch manche Dateien werden nicht gelöscht. So bin ich mir nie sicher, ob alle Dateien kopiert wurden.

Strg+X und Strg+C nützen auch nichts.

Das Witzige ist, sind die Ordner leer - also enthalten sie keine Dateien - können sie ganz normal verschoben werden und die "alten" werden entfernt.

Ist ein wenig schwer zu erklären. Hoffe es war einigermaßen verständlich.

Weiss jemande Rat? Steckt irgendwas dahinter, warum die das so geändert haben?

Hab das ganze mit Vista Business und Home Premium probiert.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## finaleOo (26. Juni 2008)

Hmmm.... wie du schon sagtest: leicht zu verstehen ist das nicht so ganz.

Will aber dahingehend mal folgendes anmerken:

Wenn ein Ordner mit dem Namen X und Dateien mit den Namen Y, Y1, Y2 usw. verschoben wird, dann überschreibt dieser Vorgang nur dann einen bestehenden Ordner, wenn dieser genau den gleichen Namen hat (also auch X).
Genau das gleiche mit den Dateien darin. Sie werden nur dann ersetzt, wenn sie die gleichen Namen wie die zu verschiebenden haben (also auch Y, Y1, Y2 usw.)
Dateien in dem Zielordner, die einen anderen Namen haben, werden natürlich nicht gelöscht,
nur weil du den Ordner mit einem gleichnamigen überschreibst.
Wie gesagt: gleichnamige Dateien im Zielordner werden ersetzt, andersnamige :suspekt: bleiben halt bestehen.

Was hier steht ist so klar wie das Amen in der Kirche, daher weiß ich nicht ob dir das weiterhilft. Habe aber deine Frage so verstanden, dass vielleicht auch das oben beschriebene schon weiterhilft.
Wenn nicht, hab ich´s zumindest versucht.


----------



## Schven (26. Juni 2008)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort



finaleOo hat gesagt.:


> Dateien in dem Zielordner, die einen anderen Namen haben, werden natürlich nicht gelöscht,
> nur weil du den Ordner mit einem gleichnamigen überschreibst.



Das wusste ich und merke daran, dass meine Erklärung nicht ausreichend genug war. 

Ich versuchs nochmal anhand eines Beispiels zu erklären. Ein Freund von mir hat das bei sich auch so ausprobiert und war auch recht erstaunt. Wir haben die Vermutung, dass es damit zu tun hat, wenn 0 Byte-Dateien verschoben werden.

Beispiel:
1. Ich erstelle einen Ordner X.
2. In den Ordner X erstelle  ich 2 Unterordner A und B.
3. In den Ordner A und B erstelle ich jeweils irgendeine Datei, z.B. eine Textdatei.
4. Ich mache eine Kopie von Ordner X (Y), so dass ich 2 Ordner (X und Y)  mit identischen Inhalt vorliegen hab.
5. Jetzt gehe ich in Ordner Y, markiere alles, schneide aus und füge es in Ordner X ein. 
6. Alle nachfolgenden Fragen beantworte ich mit Ja (gleichnamiger Ordner, ersetzen usw.) 
7.  Er verschiebt die Dateien, aber die Unterordner A und B in Ordner Y (=Quellordner) bleiben bestehen. Sie sind zwar leer, aber wurden nicht gelöscht.

Ich hoffe, es ist verständlicher.
Ich werd zu Hause auch nochmal prüfen, ob das Problem nur mit "0 Byte"-Dateien auftritt und es hier posten.

Danke 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## C-H (27. Juni 2008)

Ich kann das hier auch nachvollziehen. Vista x64 Business.

Sehr strange. Es könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass auf die Ordner A bzw. B noch zugegriffen wird und sie deshalb nach dem kopieren nicht gelöscht werden können. Allerdings sollte Vista dann eine Meldung anzeigen. 

Ich habe es übrigens auch mit Dateien getestet, in die ich vorher was reingeschrieben habe. Es liegt also nicht daran, ob Dateien "leer" oder "voll" sind.


----------



## Schven (27. Juni 2008)

@C-H: Hast recht, mit Dateien größer als 0 Byte geht es auch nicht. 

Mich beruhigt es, dass du es nachvollziehen konntest. Würde gerne wissen, was da hinter steckt oder ob es vielleicht sogar ein Fehler ist. Einen möglichen Sinn kann ich darin nicht entdecken.

Hab das ganze auch nochmal mit irgendwelchen Ordnern probiert. Also diese kopiert und dann den Inhalt in die Originalordner verschoben. Manchmal hat es ohne Probleme geklappt. Sehr komisch...


----------

